# New Ball Turner



## th62 (Mar 31, 2016)

A new ball turner.  This is a follow up to my previous 'roughy' ball turner.  Sorry no plans or drawings, they're in my head along with all my other plans.  I used a vertical slide on my lathe for all the milling work.  This one clamps in the tool post same as the previous but is adjustable so I can turn eccentric type balls if needed, something I couldn't do with the 'roughy'.  Ball diameter is adjustable also via the sliding post rather than the cutting bit.  similar to the previous turner it can be mounted either in front or behind the work, I prefer to use it from behind as it gives me a better view of what I'm doing. 
For the person who commented previously on reaching across the work to operate, I tried that but couldn't get my hand/arm anywhere need the work.  I suppose you could if you had a pretzel shaped arm but that's not something I'm blessed with.  The screw in front is not part of the design , just used to prop the tool up for photos.   The cutting bit is also just just a bit I had lying around for the pics so not ground properly.
Hopefully someone can use the design.   I do have an alternative design floating around in my head somewhere that provides for an easier adjustment for eccentric shapes.   These epiphanies always seem to come after the fact for some reason, but for now this one will do.


----------



## atlas ten (Mar 31, 2016)

That is an interesting ball turner. Would like to see a short video of it in use. I'm still in designing phase on ball turner. 
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

